# Is tipping on the way out? Here's why more travelers are joining the 'do not tip' movement



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Tipping has reached a tipping point. Many travelers say they're tired of shelling out gratuities to everyone they meet - hotel concierges, luggage porters, tour guides and, of course, restaurant servers.

Enough is enough. They do not tip anymore.

The changes are happening slowly. Travelers say the ever-present tip jars and outstretched hands leave them confused and frustrated. Gradually, consumers are easing up on gratuities - and businesses are moving away from compensating staff with tips.

Never-tippers might be thought of as rude, but one thing is clear: They are the future. Tipping may be on the way out.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...hy-gratuities-may-going-out-style/4748441002/


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Sadly, I think you're correct


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Not just tipping, giving out money to homeless and drug addicts as well.

I still do tip for some things and don't tip for others. I've mostly stopped handing out money to everyone else.

I can't afford to hand out 2-3 bux to the 20-25 people that ask every day. Especially when I see they are able bodied. There's one guy that hung out at the gas station, I finally had to tell him no. 

He was in his early 30s.

Other people also stopped giving him money after seeing him there day after day.

He doesn't show up anymore.


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

From the attached article: “Service employees ought to be paid a living wage and not rely on your generosity or guilt to make ends meet. Unfortunately, it may be that the only way to change the situation is if enough people stop tipping.”

That’s an interesting theory but the reality is wages won’t increase just b/c people stop tipping, exhibit A being ride-share. Leave it to modern America to feel they are preforming a public service by not tipping, smh. Maybe the fact that the tip is generally made in the app (yeah I know lol) after you’ll never see the pax again is another factor. Maybe b/c a lot of people are broke these days given the crazy cost of living. Anyway, I don’t focus on it b/c in this market a solid 80% of pax don’t tip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Demon said:


> Tipping has reached a tipping point. Many travelers say they're tired of shelling out gratuities to everyone they meet - hotel concierges, luggage porters, tour guides and, of course, restaurant servers.
> 
> Enough is enough. They do not tip anymore.
> 
> ...


I FEEL THE SAME WAY ABOUT TAXES !

ALL THE OUTSTRETCHED HANDS !!!

ENOUGH !


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

MasterAbsher said:


> Sadly, I think you're correct


Nothing sad about it.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

If people were paid a reasonable wage, this would not play in. If people wish to phase out tipping and be cheap, it will do them no justice when they will have to make up for it in goods and services they pay for go up in price. This breaks down to the fact that people wish to get something for nothing.



tohunt4me said:


> I FEEL THE SAME WAY ABOUT TAXES !
> 
> ALL THE OUTSTRETCHED HANDS !!!
> 
> ENOUGH !


Have you ever been to Somalia? I hear that taxes are non-existent. But....... you have no roads, no infrastructure, no education, lousy health care, extremely limited government........ I guess if you want no taxes or very little, Somalia would be the ticket. I mean who needs roads???


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Have you ever been to Somalia? I hear that taxes are non-existent. But....... you have no roads, no infrastructure, no education, lousy health care, extremely limited government........ I guess if you want no taxes or very little, Somalia would be the ticket. I mean who needs roads???


There is a huge difference between "No tax" "taxed" and "Overtaxed". When you take State, Federal, Sales, Property, Gas, Shopping and even Death taxes for some that could mean 40% or more of their overall income and I haven't even touched all the taxes out there. Tax for cable service, cell service, permits, license...


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Demon said:


> Tipping has reached a tipping point. Many travelers say they're tired of shelling out gratuities to everyone they meet - hotel concierges, luggage porters, tour guides and, of course, restaurant servers.
> 
> Enough is enough. They do not tip anymore.
> 
> ...


Ohhh no tip? No problem. I'll take away the water I just gave you, and the candy too!


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Steven Ambrose said:


> If people were paid a reasonable wage, this would not play in. If people wish to phase out tipping and be cheap, it will do them no justice when they will have to make up for it in goods and services they pay for go up in price. This breaks down to the fact that people wish to get something for nothing.
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Somalia? I hear that taxes are non-existent. But....... you have no roads, no infrastructure, no education, lousy health care, extremely limited government........ I guess if you want no taxes or very little, Somalia would be the ticket. I mean who needs roads???


Are you sure you are not describing Detroit?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Many travelers say they're tired of shelling out gratuities to everyone they meet - hotel concierges, luggage porters, tour guides and, of course, restaurant servers.


Traveling is a luxury. Some people never set foot outside their city much less country and I'll always be forever grateful.

that said, I don't usually tipped the hotel concierge (except when they let me check in early at no charge) because usually Amex takes care of the reservations I can't get.

I don't like pple handling my luggage so no on the porter.

I don't take tours often (99.9% no) but when I do, they get a free meal each day and tip.

restaurant goes without saying... tho I tend to tip the usual 15-18% unless it's a regular spot, then it's 20-30%.

but not mentioned? Housekeepers. I always leave tips for when I pack up outta the room even tho 1) I don't utilize their service while I'm there-the French actually cleans after two days even if I put DND because 2) I keep the room clean, even pick up my own hair from shower/tiles but 3) when I leave, even if it looks spotless to naked eye they still gotta change everything and empty trash, refill crap and that manual work is backbreaking.

If you can't tip, don't travel. Traveling is almost never essential.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Can't take away water and candy they ain't getting in my ride....but they will get a safe comfortable ride to their destination with good conversation if wanted. Otherwise that's about the extent of it... And if you don't tip... That's on you... But I find 50+% do if you work the system we are dealt. And I've proven it before...if your happy not be tipped so be it... Imma get mine.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Well over 50% of my rides tip. Many give cash tips. 
I don't give any extras just a safe friendly ride.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Demon said:


> They are the future. Tipping may be on the way out.


I'm still waiting.

I remember when Electronics Bank and came out and they said brick and mortar banks would not exist in a few years.

I am waiting for flying cars (no, helicopters don't count).

About the only prediction that seems to have come true is that someday we would have fiber all the way to the home.

Oh yeah, and that other one about a pandemic sweeping across the planet.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Demon said:


> Tipping has reached a tipping point. Many travelers say they're tired of shelling out gratuities to everyone they meet - hotel concierges, luggage porters, tour guides and, of course, restaurant servers.
> 
> Enough is enough. They do not tip anymore.
> 
> ...


i like the idea that the stated price is what I pay. Build the tip into the price if you like, just give me the real price.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In Brasil a 10% gratuity is built into every single restaurant bill.

I hate tipping cups at counters, or tipping options being programmed into POS terminals, for example, Starbucks or a Five Guys.....etc.....


----------



## 62354 (Jun 26, 2016)

after this covid19 stuff, cash tips will become more infrequent and most likely people will begin to tip more in App going forward.... as RS driver can hope and dream LOL


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Demon said:


> Tipping has reached a tipping point.


Pun intended?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

jeanocelot said:


> i like the idea that the stated price is what I pay. Build the tip into the price if you like, just give me the real price.


That makes sense for driver & pax.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

When performing a service job tips can make it tolerable. As a consumer getting constant mediocre to downright crap service, tipping culture is obnoxiously broken.


----------



## Germanic Affairs (Mar 10, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Sadly, I think you're correct


Yes how horrible. Restaurants will actually have to pay their employees for once in the last 100 years and not make their customers pay for it. About time the American restaurant industry actually starts to pay their expenses like all other businesses, and waiters and servers become a profession and career like it is in most countries.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

If Lyft/Uber were to raise the price so the tip is included, I'd be fine with that. In this part of the country, restaurants do it for parties of 6 or more. If the 10% tip was revealed to the passenger though, the regular daily 2-way riders (To Work and From Work) would get angry.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

observer said:


> Not just tipping, giving out money to homeless and drug addicts as well.
> 
> I still do tip for some things and don't tip for others. I've mostly stopped handing out money to everyone else.
> 
> ...


Before my quarantine, I still tipped and will continue to do so once the current fiasco fades away. Hopefully, by successful meds soon.

My tipping is usually for restaurants. I've found that if I hand a tip to a waitperson up front I can count on excellent service. I learned this from one of my brothers when we went to watch a show at a local bar years ago. He tipped the waitperson upfront, and, it was quite impressive the great service we had.

If I don't have enough funds to tip a waitperson in a restaurant, I simply don't go. Taught my kids the same thing.

No right or wrong, we all just have different points of view on this.

Good luck to those still driving.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Anything that is truly a service, I tip and feel others should as well. It is exactly that, a service. If you can't show your appreciation and tip the person, do it yourself. There's nothing wrong with driving yourself. There's nothing wrong Wheeling your own luggage into the hotel. There's nothing wrong with cooking your own dinner. You are choosing to utilize a service. If you can't tip or won't tip, it's simple . . . do-it-yourself.


----------



## Germanic Affairs (Mar 10, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Anything that is truly a service, I tip and feel others should as well. It is exactly that, a service. If you can't show your appreciation and tip the person, do it yourself. There's nothing wrong with driving yourself. There's nothing wrong Wheeling your own luggage into the hotel. There's nothing wrong with cooking your own dinner. You are choosing to utilize a service. If you can't tip or won't tip, it's simple . . . do-it-yourself.


You missed what they are saying. Tipping is going out slowly. That means restaurants and hotels will have to increase their wages. I see no reason why restaurants can't pay their own employees. Almost every business has to pay their own people. Do you tip your captain flying the plane or tip the mechanic that fixes your car? Talking of restaurants, have you ever tipped the head chef? What about the busboy? I see no reason why restaurant owners can't pay their waiters a decent wage. Also, I would like to see waiters be professionals in America like they are in other countries. No more people working waiter jobs because they can't get another job or a teen that wants spending money. Time for it to become a career, no different than being a chef.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Germanic Affairs said:


> You missed what they are saying. Tipping is going out slowly. That means restaurants and hotels will have to increase their wages. I see no reason why restaurants can't pay their own employees. Almost every business has to pay their own people. Do you tip your captain flying the plane or tip the mechanic that fixes your car? Talking of restaurants, have you ever tipped the head chef? What about the busboy? I see no reason why restaurant owners can't pay their waiters a decent wage. Also, I would like to see waiters be professionals in America like they are in other countries. No more people working waiter jobs because they can't get another job or a teen that wants spending money. Time for it to become a career, no different than being a chef.


Yeah tipping is going out because people are starting to not tip. The reason they're not tipping is because everyone and their mother is asking for tips now. Job positions that used to not ask for tips. I go to a fast food restaurant there's a tip jar on the counter. They're getting asked for tips from every direction. money only goes so far. Instead of making a conscious decision on who they will tip and who you want, they just stop tipping altogether.

If you want restaurants to pay anhourly living wage to the server's, be prepared for menu prices to go up, charging for condiments, charging for take out, etc. They have to make up for that extra cost somewhere. Waitresses salaries are not budgeted in to their cost of operating the business. No I haven't tipped my pilot or my chef because they are not making a living off tips. they are an hourly employee. Waitresses get a minimum wage but it's less of a minimum wage than the state has set for the regular employees. Up until a couple years ago waitresses here were only getting paid $2.13 an hour. Just enough to cover their taxes. so their paychecks were $0. 100% of the your living went off of tips. That was when minimum wage was $7.25. That's how much of a difference servers get paid. I don't know the exact wage amount now but I think minimum wage is maybe 12 or $13 an hour and waitresses are at $6 of $7.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Yeah tipping is going out because people are starting to not tip. The reason they're not tipping is because everyone and their mother is asking for tips now. Job positions that used to not ask for tips. I go to a fast food restaurant there's a tip jar on the counter. They're getting asked for tips from every direction. money only goes so far. Instead of making a conscious decision on who they will tip and who you want, they just stop tipping altogether.
> 
> If you want restaurants to pay anhourly living wage to the server's, be prepared for menu prices to go up, charging for condiments, charging for take out, etc. They have to make up for that extra cost somewhere. Waitresses salaries are not budgeted in to their cost of operating the business. No I haven't tipped my pilot or my chef because they are not making a living off tips. they are an hourly employee. Waitresses get a minimum wage but it's less of a minimum wage than the state has set for the regular employees. Up until a couple years ago waitresses here were only getting paid $2.13 an hour. Just enough to cover their taxes. so their paychecks were $0. 100% of the your living went off of tips. That was when minimum wage was $7.25. That's how much of a difference servers get paid. I don't know the exact wage amount now but I think minimum wage is maybe 12 or $13 an hour and waitresses are at $6 of $7.


That makes a big difference.

In California waiters and waitresses make minimum wage which is 13 bux an hour plus tips.

Paying them below minimum wage is wrong.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

It's an age thing. Young people are spoiled and used to getting everything for free: music, apps, etc. They have no appreciation for what it takes to produce something, and therefore no empathy for those that do. Here's my breakdown of % tippers by age group:
14-18. <1%
19-25 1-2%
26-30. 3%
30-40. 4-5%
41-50. 10%
51-60 20%
61-70. 35-40%
71-90. 50%
Anyone see a pattern here?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> That makes a big difference.
> 
> In California waiters and waitresses make minimum wage which is 13 bux an hour plus tips.
> 
> Paying them below minimum wage is wrong.


Here in Colorado we have 2 minimum wages. One for regular employees and one for tipped employees so in 2019, the state minimum wage was $11.10. Tipped employees such as bartenders and waitresses minimum wage was $3.02. Huge difference!


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Demon said:


> Tipping has reached a tipping point. Many travelers say they're tired of shelling out gratuities to everyone they meet - hotel concierges, luggage porters, tour guides and, of course, restaurant servers.
> 
> Enough is enough. They do not tip anymore.
> 
> ...


That's just the result of millennials aging. They have always wanted everything for free, to the point of voting for Bernie and Elizabeth based on their campaigns for free stuff forever.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

EastBayRides said:


> That's just the result of millennials aging. They have always wanted everything for free, to the point of voting for Bernie and Elizabeth based on their campaigns for free stuff forever.


That's simply not true. Unless you have some data that shows millenials are paying a different price than other generations.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Demon said:


> That's simply not true. Unless you have some data that shows millenials are paying a different price than other generations.


Assuming you mean the tipping part because there are a gazillion polls showing young voters overwhelming prefer Bernie and Elizabeth. Jenga just provided a glimpse above, though I can't tell you where those numbers came from. I speak from experience. You prove your statement is accurate.

Here are some MSM writeups, since you must be a lazy millennial that can't look up the info:
https://www.nbcnews.com/better/busi...als-tipping-less-older-generations-ncna886966https://nypost.com/2018/06/23/millennials-may-kill-tipping-and-cost-themselves-jobs-in-the-process/


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

EastBayRides said:


> Assuming you mean the tipping part because there are a gazillion polls showing young voters overwhelming prefer Bernie and Elizabeth. Jenga just provided a glimpse above, though I can't tell you where those numbers came from. I speak from experience. You prove your statement is accurate.
> 
> Here are some MSM writeups, since you must be a lazy millennial that can't look up the info:
> https://www.nbcnews.com/better/busi...als-tipping-less-older-generations-ncna886966https://nypost.com/2018/06/23/millennials-may-kill-tipping-and-cost-themselves-jobs-in-the-process/


You don't seem to understand how money or tipping work.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Demon said:


> You don't seem to understand how money or tipping work.


Huh? It's your gaslighting response that I can't understand.

You asked for proof of what I wrote, and I provided two links that have embedded links to real data. Still waiting for you to validate your statement that it is "simply not true." Enlighten us.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I hope tips don't go away! I enjoy receiving them so much.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

EastBayRides said:


> Huh? It's your gaslighting response that I can't understand.
> 
> You asked for proof of what I wrote, and I provided two links that have embedded links to real data. Still waiting for you to validate your statement that it is "simply not true." Enlighten us.


Neither one of those links show that millenials are paying a different amount as other generations. The onus is on you to prove your claim is true.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Demon said:


> Neither one of those links show that millenials are paying a different amount as other generations. The onus is on you to prove your claim is true.


You earned today's Laziest Millennial award AND Densest Millennial award. Here is embedded the source that "(m)illennials are the worst tippers in the U.S."
https://www.creditcards.com/credit-card-news/worst-tippers-survey.php
No onus on me, except in your own small mind. Sad. So sad.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

so happy I'm a boomer.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

EastBayRides said:


> You earned today's Laziest Millennial award AND Densest Millennial award. Here is embedded the source that "(m)illennials are the worst tippers in the U.S."
> https://www.creditcards.com/credit-card-news/worst-tippers-survey.php
> No onus on me, except in your own small mind. Sad. So sad.


That has nothing to do with what you originally claimed.When you make a claim, the onus is on you to back it up. You're only balking because you know you can't back it and were wrong.


----------



## wrong way (Jan 19, 2020)

Demon said:


> Tipping has reached a tipping point. Many travelers say they're tired of shelling out gratuities to everyone they meet - hotel concierges, luggage porters, tour guides and, of course, restaurant servers.
> 
> Enough is enough. They do not tip anymore.
> 
> ...


You can blame Uber for the no tipping policy.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Can't we all just get along?

Give peace a chance.


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

Steven Ambrose said:


> If people were paid a reasonable wage, this would not play in. If people wish to phase out tipping and be cheap, it will do them no justice when they will have to make up for it in goods and services they pay for go up in price. This breaks down to the fact that people wish to get something for nothing.
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Somalia? I hear that taxes are non-existent. But....... you have no roads, no infrastructure, no education, lousy health care, extremely limited government........ I guess if you want no taxes or very little, Somalia would be the ticket. I mean who needs roads???


Have you driven in Albany lately? No roads and taxes???? I am moving.....


----------

